# Short Term Cable, TV and phone



## Markyrush (Nov 25, 2013)

I am coming over to Fredericton, N.B. in January with my family to work for a church for 6 months. We have found an apartment to rent for this period but at the moment there is no internet access, phone or TV. 
Does anyone have any advice on the best way to get connected for such a short period of time? Also I would appreciate any advice on cell phones for such a short period too. 
Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Under what type of visa are you entering Canada?


----------



## Markyrush (Nov 25, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Under what type of visa are you entering Canada?


I am not entering under any visa. Under the stipulations of the foreign workers manual section R186(l) clergy can work in Canada without a work permit or visa as long as they have an offer of employment from an existing place of worship.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You're going to find that mobile phone tariffs are many times more expensive in Canada than they are in the UK and they don't offer nearly as much as far as features/benefits goes... I am with 3.co.uk and pay £15/mo for 2000 minutes, an allotment of 3-to-3 minutes, 5000 texts and unlimited Internet (including tethering)... when I lived in Canada, I paid CAD >60$/mo + tax for unlimited minutes and texts and a limited amount of internet. 

Pay as You Go SIM's are probably going to be your best bet, as most contracts are for a year or two.

Have a look at this and Google "Pay As You Go Canada"


----------



## Markyrush (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you - that is really helpful. Any thoughts on internet anyone?


----------

